
Parallella – 18-core credit card sized computer - madmax108
https://www.parallella.org/board/
======
Quequau
It's a shame that the epiphany folks were never able to really reach the
potential of this device... now it's more of an evolutionary dead end oddity
than something with any sort of practicality.

